# if ! IE****



## ThiKool (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,

es gibt ja die Funktion

<!--[if IE]>

gibt es auch etwas wie 

<!--[if !IE]>

das manch Inhalte beim Internet Exploerer eben nicht geladen werden?

Danke euch!


----------



## sheel (9. Januar 2012)

Hi

http://www.quirksmode.org/css/condcom.html


```
<!--[if !IE]> -->
...
<!-- <![endif]-->
```

Gruß


----------

